
Standing can also be bad for you, says scientist studying desk set-up - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/03/standing-can-also-be-bad-for-you-says-scientist-studying-desk-set-up/
======
DanBC
This article talks about the Cochrane review, and links to it. That review is
here: [http://www.cochrane.org/news/health-effects-sit-stand-
desks-...](http://www.cochrane.org/news/health-effects-sit-stand-desks-and-
interventions-aimed-reduce-sitting-work-are-still-unproven)

"Health effects of sit-stand desks and interventions aimed to reduce sitting
at work are still unproven"

> Millions of people worldwide sit at a desk all day, and over recent years
> this has led to increased levels of physical inactivity in the work place.
> Health experts have warned that long periods of sitting can increase the
> risk of heart disease and obesity. There are a number of different
> approaches to reduce the amount of time we spend sitting down while at work.
> One option that is increasing in popularity is the sit-stand desk. These are
> desks that are designed to allow you to work at your desk sitting down or
> standing up.

[...]

> Although sit-stand desks are popular, their potential health benefits are
> very uncertain.

Posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11309117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11309117)

------
chasecache
Too much of anything can be bad for you, so pick your poison.

------
markgavalda
Life is bad for you. It always ends with death.

~~~
danieltillett
Only for ~93%. Of the 100 billion people who have ever lived 7 billion are
still alive :)

